# البابا شنودة يعلن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

البابا شنودة يعلن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك

أعلن البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الأحد عن تأييده للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك.
وقال البابا في تصريح للتلفزيون المصري الرسمي "اتصلنا بالرئيس وقلنا له كلنا معا والشعب معه فليحفظه الله لمصر".

وأضاف "آلمني ما شهدته من تجاوزات خلال الأيام الماضية ... ونحن ننتظر ان يعود الآلاف من الشوارع والمدن..كلنا بانتظار مستقبل أفضل".

وأعرب عن استعداده للتعاون مع الأزهر "وبيد واحدة للمساعدة على حفظ الأمن والاستقرار ودوام صحة الناس في البلاد ..ونرجو الخير لمصر".

وأشاد البابا بالقوات المسلحة التي "قامت بعمل قوي في حماية المواطنين والقبض على الخارجين على القانون".وأضاف "كل الشكر للقوات المسلحة وللشباب الذين ساعدوهم على أداء مهماتهم".


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 فبراير 2011)

*صراحة أنا لاأفهم هذا التصريح من قداسة الأنبا شنودة. هل نريد المزيد من الكره بين أبناء الشعب المصري؟ مبارك ساقط لا محالة، فلماذا نريد دعمه؟ وأنا أشك صراحة في صحة الخبر، لأن البابا شنودة معروف بحكمته ووطنيته، وقد يكون تعرض لضغوط من عصابات النظام الفاسد. ربنا يحمي مصر وشعبها وكنيستها*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

اين مصدر الخبر

اعتقد غلط..قداسته  اذكى من ان يكون طرف..

اعتقد كلام مقول عن لسانه


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اين مصدر الخبر
> 
> اعتقد غلط..قداسته  اذكى من ان يكون طرف..
> 
> اعتقد كلام مقول عن لسانه



http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/9BE558CF-18E7-4999-A635-67A9B333269A.htm

http://alquds.co.uk/index.asp?fname=latest/data/2011-01-30-20-13-46.htm

http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2011/01/31/167253.html

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71270


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2011)

الخبر ده فعلا انا سمعته من البابا 

لما اتكلم فى التلبفزيون 

البابا حكيم وتصرفه سليم جدا 

ليه معترضين  على كلامه ​


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> الخبر ده فعلا انا سمعته من البابا
> 
> لما اتكلم فى التلبفزيون
> 
> ...


البابا رجل شجاع ويقول الحق ويعرف ما ستؤول اليه اوضاع مصر اذا ما سيطر المتطرفون على الحكم في مصر . واعتقد ان البابا شنودة هو الوحيد الذي قال كلمته بكل شجاعة على عكس الكثير  الذين باعوا مبادئهم او خافوا  وفضلوا الصمت منتظرين من سيربح  ليقفوا معه  .


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اين مصدر الخبر
> 
> اعتقد غلط..قداسته اذكى من ان يكون طرف..
> 
> اعتقد كلام مقول عن لسانه


 انا سمعت البابا وهو بيقول الكلام ده في التليفزيون
هو اصله من حكمته عارف ان الي هيجي بعده مش هيبقي زيه 
وان الايام الي هتيجي هتبقي وحشه اوي
مهما كان مبارك سئ الي بعده اسواء


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2011)

حقه ان يؤيد حسني مبارك حالياً لانه لا يعرف ما سيحمله المستقبل من متاعب لو وقع الحكم بأيدي اشخاص على شاكلة الأخوان المسلمين.


----------



## farou2 (1 فبراير 2011)

انا اتمنى الخير لكم ولمصر 
ولكن في كل القرارات التي تتخذها الشعوب هناك زقت فاصل بين الحقبتين تكون غير مستقرة ولكن بعدها اتوقع الديموقراطية والحرية للشعب المصري وعدم  الرضوخ للانظمة الديكتاتورية التي كانت تسود 
وهذه هي حال كل حكم ديكتاتوري 
حتى ان تسلمت الجماعة الاسلامية الحكم اتوقع انها ستعامل الشعب المصري بالمساواة بين مسيحي ومسلم 
ليس لانهم اشخاص كفىء بل ليثبتوا للعالم عامة وللشعوب العربية خاصة انهم اهل لاستلام الحكم عل العدوى تضرب الدول الاخرى بدورها 
والرب يكون معكم اخواني واخواتي المصرين 
دمتم بود ​


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

حتى ان تسلمت الجماعة الاسلامية الحكم اتوقع انها ستعامل الشعب المصري بالمساواة بين مسيحي ومسلم 
ليس لانهم اشخاص كفىء بل ليثبتوا للعالم عامة وللشعوب العربية خاصة انهم اهل لاستلام الحكم عل العدوى تضرب الدول الاخرى بدورها 
والرب يكون معكم اخواني واخواتي المصرين 
دمتم بود 
لا يا اخي فاروق
ان التسمية وحدها تدل على التمييز والعنصرية(الجماعات الاسلامية)
ولم تسم اسلامية إلا لان هدفها الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> الخبر ده فعلا انا سمعته من البابا
> 
> لما اتكلم فى التلبفزيون
> 
> ...



لا يا كاندي

ليس اعتراضاً انما كان المقصد انه النظام زائل 

والبابا      انسان ذكي  هذا المقصود  تحليل يعني بس


----------



## Eva Maria (1 فبراير 2011)

*اسرائيل ترتعد خوفاً من سقوط مبارك 

فالتجربة مع ديموقراطية السلطة الفلسطينية كانت نتائجها اعتلاء حماس الى السلطة, والتي رفضت فيما بعد اجراء انتخابات, كما تخشى فتح من دورة انتخابات أخرى تفقد فيها شرعيتها تماما. مما جعل حماس أقوى وأكثر سيطرة.

تجربة اخرى هي ثورة ايران واعتلاء الخميني  
وقتها ثارت الثورة الشعبية ضد النظام الملكي 

ثورة تحالف فيها اليساريين مع الليبراليين مع الاسلاميين 

لم يتوقع أحد أن يعتلي النظام الديني المتشدد سدة الحكم 


ولكن ماذا الان ؟ 


*


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2011)

اللي قادمين عليه
التقسسيم دول تتناحر فيما بينها 

مسيحية اسلامية وينسوا اليهودي

 الاسرائيلي

ثانيا دويلات عنصرية تشرع وجود اسرائيل كدولة.؟؟؟


----------



## مورا مارون (1 فبراير 2011)

انا عندما قرات الخبر 
فكرت انو البابا شنودة يحمل في داخله روح القدوس التي تسيره في افكاره واقواله واعماله
واكيد هيك قرار بعد دراسة وصلاة طويلة 
الرب يباركوا وعلى مسيحين مصر الاقتداء به 
لانه السلطة الدينية العليا للذين يتبعونه
​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*كــــــــــــلام فى منتهى منتهى الحكمه
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اين مصدر الخبر
> 
> اعتقد غلط..قداسته  اذكى من ان يكون طرف..
> 
> اعتقد كلام مقول عن لسانه



البابا اذكي من انه يطلع كلام عن لسانه حد يقول انه مش قاله 
عموما الكلام ده انا سمعتة في التليفزيون المصري بصوت قداسة البابا شنودة


----------



## geegoo (2 فبراير 2011)

الغريب انهم يصفوا نظام مبارك بالاستبداد ...
ثم يأتوا ليصادروا راي من يؤيد مبارك ...
أي اننا سنستبدل المستبدين فقط و لن نتعلم معني الحرية و الحوار ..
علي الأقل كان البابا من الشجاعة أن يعلن موقف واضح جبن كثيرين أن يعلنوه ....


----------



## noraa (2 فبراير 2011)

البابا شنودة اب حكيم لنا جميعا وهو فعلا  حقة ان يويد الرئيس يا جماعة محدش عارف الرئيس غاللى جاى هيعمل فينا اية احنا بقالنا اكتر من 30 سنة مع راجل بطل وشجاع وصاحب ضربة قاضية ويكفينا انه فى ضرب العراق رفض ان يرسل رجال الجيش البواسل للدفاع عن العراق وقال فى تصريح قديم لن اخسر شاب مصرى من ابنى


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2011)

مبارك الرئيس الشرعى لليلاد
البابا شنودة يؤيد الشرعية لااكثر
ام تريدوا لن يؤيد مجموعة متظاهرين لايعلمون ولا يعرفون من يختاروا رئيس خلفا لمبارك
البابا يؤيد حقوقهم المشروعة فى التعبير
لكن فى الوقت نفسة يؤيد السلطة الشرعية للبلاد


----------



## napel (2 فبراير 2011)

انا مع البابا شنوده فى التصريح الوطنى العاقل والبابا معروف بمواقفه الوطني


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *صراحة أنا لاأفهم هذا التصريح من قداسة الأنبا شنودة. هل نريد المزيد من الكره بين أبناء الشعب المصري؟ مبارك ساقط لا محالة، فلماذا نريد دعمه؟ وأنا أشك صراحة في صحة الخبر، لأن البابا شنودة معروف بحكمته ووطنيته، وقد يكون تعرض لضغوط من عصابات النظام الفاسد. ربنا يحمي مصر وشعبها وكنيستها*​



اسفه اني برد علي حضرتك
 بس النقطه دي مش صح خالص
مفيش اي سلطه مهما كانت قوتها علي الارض
تقدر تخلي البابا يقول كلام هو مش عايز يقوله
او انها تضغط عليه باي اسلوب من الاساليب

البابا شنوده راجل حكيم جدا 
وبيعمل الف حساب للكلمه قبل ما ينطق بيها
عشان مفيش اي حد يمسك اي حرف عليه
واكيد كلنا عارفين دا كويس جدا
​


----------



## king (2 فبراير 2011)

لاية لا ربنا ينجى مصر


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 فبراير 2011)

*البابا رجل مصري ويؤيده كما يشاء

وأنا أيضاً كمصري من حقي أرفض مبارك وأدعوه للرحيل

لكل منا رأيه في الشأن السياسي ولا أحد يصادر علي رأي الاَخر
*​


----------



## MAJI (8 فبراير 2011)

المسيحية تحترم حرية الراي وترفض فرض الراي على الاخر حتى من رموزها
اما عن المسلمون واهليتهم للحكم فليس هذا هو الموضوع بل انه لايوجد شئ اسمه حكم اسلامي ،انه حكم مذهبي اي طائفي وهذا يوازي  حكم الحزب الواحد الانفرادي الذي سوف يفرض مبادئة على الشعب مما يكون مدعاة للفتنة والاضطرابات الدائمية
وبذلك تكون العلمانية هي الانسب للشعوب الاسلامية


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2011)

*منتهى الحكمه من سيدنا فما زال مبارك هو الرئيس ونحن موصون بالصلاه من اجله ومن اجل استقرار الوطن 
فالمسانده هنا هى مساندة استقرار وشرعيه *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2011)

هذا الكلام قاله البابا شنوده فى اللحظات الأولى

أيام أن كان الموقف ضبابياً

وبعض الدول تعاملت مع الموقف بإنحياز كامل ، ضد مبارك ، وأعدت العدة لسقوطه

وكان الكثيرون يظنون أن مبارك سقط فعلاً وإنتهى الأمر !!!!

+++ وفى هذا الوسط  الذى يقتضى ممالئة النظام الذى سيأتى بلا شك

فى هذا الوقت الخطير ، وقف البابا بقلب من حديد ، وأعلن كلمته الشجاعة الحكيمة 
بأن الشعب المصرى كله ، مسيحيين ومسلمين ، يعترضون على تنحية مبارك فى هذه الظروف البالغة الخطورة ، لئلا تحدث فوضى كاملة  تدمر البلد كلها .
+++ البابا وقف وحده ضد الطوفان ، ليس معه إلاَّ الله الذى يثق ويؤمن به

+++++++

والآن ، بعدما خفتت حدة الأزمة ، وإنكشف المحركون الحقيقيون للتظاهرات ، إذ سارع أعداء البلد فى محاولة إضرام نارها من جديد ، 
فإنكشفت مؤامرتهم ضد البلد

++++

الآن ، يجب على البلد كلها أن تقدِّر ما فعله إبنها البار قداسة البابا شنوده

فقد كان الصوت الحكيم ، فى الظروف الصعبة التى ركبت فيها أصوات الذئاب المتخفية فى ثياب الأصدقاء ، على أصوات الوطنيين البسطاء ، والحمقى معاً .   
 كان الصوت الحكيم ، وسط الهيجان الأحمق


فالآن ، يجب أن نعرف قيمة الحكمة العظيمة التى وهبنا الله إياها ، من خلال عطيته للبابا شنوده

الآن يجب أن نشكر الله ، وإلى المنتهى


----------



## الحرالشريف (9 فبراير 2011)

بعد التحية:: يا اخ مكرم كيف تقول بان الضبابة قد انقشعت وخفت الوتيرة والوضع الان اكبر من الوقت اللذي تكلم به قداسة البابا او انك لا تتفرج او تتابع الاخبار  او انك تستمع لاعلامنا المضلل اللذي باع شرف مهنتة بعرض من الدنيا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2011)

يا أخى الحبيب 
لم أقل أنها إنقشعت تماماً
ولكنها بالفعل خفت حدتها
فإن مواقف البعض إبتدأت فى الوضوح أمام أعين البعض الذين كانوا لا يرونها من قبل
فمن هذه الناحية فالأمر أفضل من أيام بدايتها
ولكن النار مازالت موجودة
ولذلك يحاولون أن يشعلونها ويأججونها من جديد
ولكن ربنا موجود


----------



## antonius (10 فبراير 2011)

رأيي الشخصي ان هكذا تصريحات لا يجب ان تصدر عن الكنيسة! فلا يجب ان يكون للكنيسة رأي سياسي في الشخصيات والحكومات! الكنيسة لها توجهات دينية, عقيدة وحقوق تطالب بها . وليس من الحكمة ان تتحيز الكنيسة لرجل سياسي او لحزب! فهذا تسييس غير مقبول قد يعود بالسوء على شعب الكنيسة!
ان كان البابا يؤيد مبارك فهذا رايه الشخصي كمواطن وليس كبطريرك ورأس للكنيسة, فالكنيسة لا موقف سياسي لها


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

*يغلق لحين تواجد مشرف القسم​*


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2011)

*يغلق لتشتيط الموضوع *​


----------

